# Knicks Should move in on Melo according to Mr.Isola



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Does anyone really believe that Carmelo Anthony would reject a trade to the Lakers, Magic or Bulls?
> 
> Yes, his first choice is to play in New York and wear a Knicks uniform. A source in Anthony's camp reiterated to me Sunday night that New York is where Melo wants to be. But the same source refuted an Internet report that claims Anthony would only sign a contract extension if it meant he was being traded to the Knicks.





> You need superstars to win championships in the NBA and Anthony is a superstar. The Knicks should make a deal to get him before another team beat them to him.



Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/blogs/knicks/#ixzz1879puhqS


I kind of disagree, if we know he wants to be a knick, why not just sign him in the offseason. If he is true to his word about not signing an extension with another team, we could have him and all of our players we have now.

What does everyone think?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Yes, I agree. Knicks should not let Melo lose $63 million and should not let Melo's agents to lose 6.3 million. New CBA has 800 million pay cut.

It is very important for Agents to make money.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I always believed melo wanted to be a knick, and now even moreso.

its not said alot but its obvious his wife wants to be in ny , that alone makes the idea of him extending with lets say charlotte a lot less likely.

they should wait on him and concentrate on other spots like 2 guard and center.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> they should wait on him and concentrate on other spots like 2 guard and center.


I agree they are going to need a center. Mozgov has a lot of work to do.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Melo's agents want him to sign $135 mil extension this season, they don't want $50 Mil contract next season (new CBA 3 years max).

Agents need commission to make a living.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I think a three-way trade with this foundation makes sense for all teams...

Knicks Get: Carmelo Anthony
Nuggets Get: Andre Iguodala, Anthony Randolph
Sixers Get: Danilo Gallinari, Eddy Curry


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Pass. There's no sense in trading for him now when he can be had for nothing next year.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Pass. There's no sense in trading for him now when he can be had for nothing next year.


I agree, the other side of the arugement is that we risk him MAYBE signing an extension to not lose out on some money with the lockout looming.

The max I would give up at this point to trade him is, Eddy Curry, 1st round pick(that we get for randolph) and Landry Fields.

Thats the most I would give up mid-season, and if that doesnt get it done I would risk waiting it and rolling the dice on him not signing an extension.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Pass. There's no sense in trading for him now when he can be had for nothing next year.


Pretty much


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I would trade for him if I was a Knick.

The reason?
The Knicks need a centre and have a logjam at the wings. 
Rautins Mason Douglas Walker Azabuike Williams plus one of Fields Gallinari and Chandler wont be getting minutes next season.

Best to trade them off so the Knicks can get a centre with any money in the salary cap next season.

Plus Randolph and Mozgov are not contributing like they need to be and are tradeable pieces. Turiaf can be signed for cheaper next season.

Presuming Carmelo walks across to the Knicks.

????
Stoudemire ????
Anthony Gallinari
Fields
Felton ???

That would be the rotation. Its about filling out those question marks, not keeping pieces the Knicks dont need.


Having said that not sure Carmelo is the piece the Knicks need. Defensively is where the Knicks seem to struggle. A good defensive centre like Dalembert would do wonders.


----------



## syxx (Nov 20, 2005)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Pass. There's no sense in trading for him now when he can be had for nothing next year.


I agree with this sentiment. Whats the point of the Knicks trading away valuable assets (Chandler/Galinari I guess) for Melo when they can sign him and trade those aforementioned assets for another decent player.


----------



## ans1928 (Feb 2, 2011)

Truknicksfan said:


> Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/blogs/knicks/#ixzz1879puhqS
> 
> 
> I kind of disagree, if we know he wants to be a knick, why not just sign him in the offseason. If he is true to his word about not signing an extension with another team, we could have him and all of our players we have now.
> ...


I agree with you. Waiting to sign him in the off season is a way better option than possibly losing Gallinari, Fields, or Chandler, in any combination. Picking up Amare has really turned the Knicks around, obviously, and what we have now works. Would I take Melo over any of those three players? Yes, it's Carmelo Anthony, but signing him in the off season and not having to lose any of our starting five would make us that much better


----------

